# Annual Report & Meeting



## sparty (Sep 10, 2014)

I continue to be surprised by the confusion Wyndham causes with regards to Wyndham Club Pass.

Page 2 is really loose with the wording and then again on page 10 of the annual reports goes into great details about Club Pass and the Avenue collection.. 

But why don't they mention the caveats/fine points with regards to developer credits? Seems mis-leading to me. And they mislead in a lot of other publications too....

Also wondering if the annual meeting has value attending? Is there any opportunity to interact and ask questions - or is it mostly just a sit back and listen session?


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 11, 2014)

I've never attended the annual meeting but I have watched it online.  It is a sit back and listen thing.  The candidates for the Board of Directors election each give a short speech.  Various management people go over some of the club statistics such as number of owners, resorts, budgets, etc.  They also give  presentation on club operations and new resorts.  I suspect this year they will have some info on the new Texas resorts that have been announced but I wouldn't expect detailed info. 

There is a question and answer session after the main meeting.  That used to webcast that too, but not any more.  The Q&A sessions I watched were about 30 minutes long.  The Q&A was broken up into multiple sessions in multiple rooms last year.  

There are also some pre-meeting activities which might be more interesting.  Since I've never attended the meeting I don't know a lot about those.  They are outlined in the September Destinations magazine.

They post the web cast on the WorldMark web site a few weeks after the meeting is over.  You can watch it whenever it is convenient if you don't attend or if you miss the web cast  on the day of the meeting.


----------

